# Can a Mexican bring a US car permanently to Mexico?



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

So after doing some reading it seems like it’s a real hassle for an American to permanently bring a car to Mexico legally. 
I have had a life time love of classic vehicles and it's always been my goal to have my own old car all fixed up to my own personal specifications.
So what I'm wondering is could my wife who is Mexican bring an old vehicle into Mexico without all the hassle? And also if anybody knows what's Mexico's deal with importing cars? Why are they so insistent that you leave with what you came with?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For one; Mexico makes a lot of cars. In fact, My 2015 Nissan, purchased in the USA, was built in Mexico, as are many, many other brands. Secondly, Mexico does have a robust used car market with no shortage of supply. Naturally, Mexican auto dealers and distributors discourage their government friends from making it easy for individuals to import vehicles. Can you blame them?
If the shoe were on the other foot, you would find it virtually impossible for you to import your Mexican car into the USA. Each country protects its own auto industry in different ways.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The importation process should be the same for everyone. Can't imagine a Mexican having it easier or cheaper


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think there may be some special rules for classic or antique vehicles, but it definitely won‘t be cheap, and there will be lots of hoops to jump through; starting with hiring a broker at the border to export the vehicle from the USA, then import it into Mexico. That will take some time, while you wait in a hotel, and then you will need to get it to your Mexican state of residence and have it inspected thoroughly by a state agency, usually in the very early morning at the capital city, before being able to register the car and obtain plates and tarjeta de circulacion. Oh yeah.....emissions testing too.
Just plain “old“ is what Mexico is trying to avoid. They have been getting them off the road rather efficiently in the last decade. You might get some good information if you use google to search for antique or classic car clubs in places like Guadalajra, where there is a very active club.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

JimJones said:


> So after doing some reading it seems like it’s a real hassle for an American to permanently bring a car to Mexico legally.
> I have had a life time love of classic vehicles and it's always been my goal to have my own old car all fixed up to my own personal specifications.
> So what I'm wondering is could my wife who is Mexican bring an old vehicle into Mexico without all the hassle? And also if anybody knows what's Mexico's deal with importing cars? Why are they so insistent that you leave with what you came with?


The only difference is that a Mexican could keep a car here illegally for a number of years without worrying about a visa being cancelled and deportation. Eventually, Mexico might have another amnesty for "chocolate" vehicles and it might be legalized then. I have a neighbor/friend whose Toyota pickup came from the US. During an amnesty he was able to get Mexican plates for it, easily. Probably not a good idea, nor something to wait on.


----------



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

I'll do some Google searching about Mexican auto brokers and importing. Personally I don’t mind crossing the border by myself but I would rather not have my wife with me. I'm sure everything would be fine but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

JimJones said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I'll do some Google searching about Mexican auto brokers and importing. Personally I don’t mind crossing the border by myself but I would rather not have my wife with me. I'm sure everything would be fine but I would rather be safe than sorry.



Here is a link to an article from "Fronteras" regarding the current situation regarding permanent importation of used vehicles into Mexico.

America's Auto Rejects Are Revived And Resold In Mexico | Fronteras Desk

I was in Laredo/Nuevo several weeks ago and the reply from importers regarding permanent importation there was "its very slow". I investigated the importation of my 2006 Ford Fusion 3 years ago and the quotes I received at that time were in the $1500 to $1800 range making the import making it at best a breakeven proposition and hardly worth the time and effort as well as the potential issues actually getting it plated here. Result: sold in Texas purchased new here.


----------



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link although they are mainly talking about newer cars. I wonder if there is some kind of exception or special rules for "classic" vehicles over 40 years old.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

AlanMexicali posted this link in my question thread "keeping my car" at post #5 on page 1: 

Vehículos usados considerados como clásicos

Apparently special rules for classic cars kick in at 30 years.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Over 30 years old and under 8864 lbs. are permitted, according to that link, which was last updated in August, 2014. 
So, there is a possibility, but you should contact Aduana at the sites given, and a broker for export/import process and costs.....It will be expensive.


----------

